# is newborn cough/mucus normal?



## veganmama

my 9 day old baby seems to have lots of mucus in his nose/mouth so he makes lots of snorting noises. i tried suctioning some out his nose managed to get some but hes still snorting. hes also coughing not 24/7 but still coughing throughout the day.

does this sound like something serious?

im afraid hell choke on his mucus or something


----------



## liz1985

My LO had a lot of mucas for a couple of weeks, he sneezed coughed an bought it up in sick, I had him to docs because u was worried and they said it was normal and could last a while, they didn't do anything. It lasted about a month and he's fine now x


----------



## purapura

Lo was coughing and had runny nose when he was newborn it seem to clear up by itself. I think it was all gone by the time he was 3 month old


----------



## nicb26

My lo still has this. It sounds like she's really struggling sometimes but docs won't do anything except give saline drops. It's more common with c sections apparently :shrug: xx


----------



## NERAK

Hi all, my LO is now 9 weeks and had a bad couple of snufferly weeks recently, he was delivered by c section at 37 weeks. I took him to the docs after he was having trouble breathing when feeding and they just gave me saline drops which helped abit, each day I also took him into the bathroom and turned the shower on very hot so he could breathe in the steam and put a bowl of water with a drop of orbas oil on our bedroom. The best thing I found was a nose aspirator which I bought in boots for around £8. It's the one that has won the queens award for innovation and is midwife and pediatrician approved, it can be used from birth and I found it so effective, wish I had bought it sooner.


----------



## hanelei

A lot of newborns are quite snuffly and mucousy for a few weeks apparently so it could be quite normal. If it worries you though get LO checked out, it can't hurt :flower:


----------



## winbig82

My LOs 8wks and she still has the mucus, I wouldnt worry hun, your baby wont choke - He will just puke it up when its ready to come out - You might even see him chewing on it from time to time lol :) Get a saline spray to do his nostrils before a feed to help him breathe - I always stick my LO over my shoulder just after ive done this for a minute coz she normally sneezes out some right big boogers :) xxx Oooooh also after feeding I laid her on her side to burp her with a muslin down and she brought quite a bit up then so maybe try that :) xxx


----------



## ValentinesGal

I think the coughing and sneezing is completely normal....takes awhile to get all the fluid out. Dr. also said that the nasal passages and skin in there are really flexible so it makes them sound congested all the time. If you're really concerned, it can't hurt to have him checked out. DS was like that for at least a month, especially when he slept. We didn't do anything and it seemed to go away on its own a few weeks ago. Maybe try the saline drops and a humidifier?


----------

